#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  what is the type of entrance exam for BE

## angella.spain

what is the type of entrance exam for BE? what is the method of entrance exam? how to study for that?





  Similar Threads: West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2011 Exam (Chemistry) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2010 Exam (Chemistry) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2010 Exam (Biology) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2009 Exam (Physics) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2006 Exam (Biology)

----------


## coachingadda

for BE Entrance exams has two ways:
1) if your background is 12 th standard then you need to write EAMCET entrance exam
2)if your background is Diploma then you need to write E-Cet, in this you will directly promote to BE 2nd year i.e. called lateral entry.Because Diploma is 3 years course so for BE you will directly go 2nd year.
Based on that for EAMCET top coaching institues is thier you need to prepare very well for Entrance exams, without coaching its not possible to get good rank.

----------


## msajaa

First you need to write the EAMCET entrance exam and then based on the marks only you will get the seat.

----------


## msec123

It is common practice in higher education to have entrance examinations, especially on undergraduate entry level. Most commonly they are required for Bachelor’s level entry. The entrance exams are subject specific, they test your skills in the subjects required for the field of study you're applying to - so for example applicants for Engineering and Nursing will have different entrance exams.

----------


## Bhavkhandan Singh

Cdagh  fvcd f. Fsf rgv gjhb hg gjtf jfc jff  hjhc hgv   ggggddv vg gh  


> It is common practice in higher education to have entrance examinations, especially on undergraduate entry level. Most commonly they are required for Bachelor’s level entry. The entrance exams are subject specific, they test your skills in the subjects required for the field of study you're applying to - so for example applicants for Engineering and Nursing will have different entrance exams.

----------

